# my lawnmower starts now



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

it starts, then shuts off
it has a full tank of gas
and i cant figure out whats wrong


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks for keeping us in the loop


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

stuck float


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

nope
not the float
i think i have to tear it aprt
to get to the flywheel key
i hope not


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

is it a briggs,honda ? what kind of engine dont even tell me its a techumpsah (however u spell those piece of craps) if it is its carb they are known for it


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

briggs
i dont like tecumseh either


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

briggs
i dont like tecumseh either

_*edit* posted 2 times for some reason







_


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Try www.lawnmower-fury.com


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> is it a briggs,honda ? what kind of engine dont even tell me its a techumpsah (however u spell those piece of craps) if it is its carb they are known for it


:laugh:







i had a tecumseh on a mini chopper i built when i was a kid

i ported and polished it and made a custom exhaust out of plumbing parts "borrowed"

from my pops work supplies,







thing was bad ass man









o yeah it had some panty hose for an aircleaner too


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

that took me to a disney site judazz


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

will it start right back up or does it haveta sit for a few hours?
checked for contaminants in gas?use a turkey baster or equivalent and pull some gas out of tank(from bottom) put in glass container and let sit for min youll know if it is. if it starts its prob not a sheared
crank key. does it start and die imediatly or does it run for couple second minutes hours. (dont use moms tukey baster)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Try www.lawnmower-fury.com


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranhafurynut said:


> that took me to a disney site judazz


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> piranhafurynut said:
> 
> 
> > that took me to a disney site judazz










thats were u should be


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

delta said:


> will it start right back up or does it haveta sit for a few hours?
> checked for contaminants in gas?use a turkey baster or equivalent and pull some gas out of tank(from bottom) put in glass container and let sit for min youll know if it is. if it starts its prob not a sheared
> crank key. does it start and die imediatly or does it run for couple second minutes hours. (dont use moms tukey baster)


 it takes quite a few pulls to start it back up
it runs for about 5 or 10 seconds then dies


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

check immediatly after it dies for spark almost sounds like eather a module or a fuel carb issue. is it starving for fuel?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm sorry, but it has to be done.....


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

it is a old mower, i just finished it today
it has a spark
it gets gas i do believe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

_*while thinking of all the ways I could respond to this thread. Damn rules!!!*_


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Actually.... try this one.









Lawnmower Help


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Xenon said:


> _*while thinking of all the ways I could respond to this thread. Damn rules!!!*_


 Well just change 'em then... your our dictator, Fidel Xenon


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

What the hell has been happening in the lounge today? first it was the "how many months between feburary and july" thread and now this one!!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

plug good? when it dies and wont start try puttin a little gas down carb if it starts revs up dies u got a carb prob how did u check spark? do you have a checker? how old is this mower? does is have good comp? i figure youve done the standard check routine but dont know


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

delta said:


> plug good? when it dies and wont start try puttin a little gas down carb if it starts revs up dies u got a carb prob how did u check spark? do you have a checker? how old is this mower? does is have good comp? i figure youve done the standard check routine but dont know


it has compression
it waas built in 1993
the linkage moves, then it goe back and dies
i put the boot on the plug, then put it against the head while someone else pulls the recoil cord


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

The Site you are looking for "http://www.thisisapointlessfuckingtopic.com/" is not available.

LMAO :laugh:


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

and to add my own touch


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> how did u check spark


stick your finger in there and pull the cord







that'll tell you


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

reset the magneto with a packet of book matches then polish the points it sounds like you have a weak spark.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

it does sound spark related but u aint gonna find points in that thing mowers havent had point in eons if yours built in 93 itll have a module
id check gap on flywheel if it looks good id prob take module out take to local small eng shop and have them check it(its electronic and takes special tools to check) 
some briggs have a little screen in bottom of tank might want to check
for debris 
when you say linkage moves then goes back and dies do you mean linkage wont stay in run position? if it wont thats your prob


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> > how did u check spark
> 
> 
> stick your finger in there and pull the cord
> ...


 i had 5hp mini bike and convinced my sister that thats how you shut it off just grab spark plug boy did i get my ass whooped that night but it was funnny


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Here is a good one, seriously:

Lawnmower help


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

delta said:


> it does sound spark related but u aint gonna find points in that thing mowers havent had point in eons if yours built in 93 itll have a module
> id check gap on flywheel if it looks good id prob take module out take to local small eng shop and have them check it(its electronic and takes special tools to check)
> some briggs have a little screen in bottom of tank might want to check
> for debris
> when you say linkage moves then goes back and dies do you mean linkage wont stay in run position? if it wont thats your prob


 in other words it is surging once, then dies


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Here is a good one, seriously:
> 
> Lawnmower help


 hahaha you shizolated the lawnmower help page


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

"Look at this special offer, know what I'm sayin'? .

A book on Lawn Mower Repair fo' da beginner n' sh*t.

It should really help out many of yo' ass who are trying repair

fo' da first time or lawn mower owners

who want maintain they mowers."

Also a book on carburetion that should really help." Click Here"

lol


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol this thread is hilarios. Half the people say stuff like 'i hate you burn in hell for wasting my time and i hate lawnmowers' then you get the helpful people pretending they give a sh*t. This must be the 4th thread you've had about your lawnmower LOL.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

lol lawn mower


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

A friend of mine had the same problem with a briggs powered mower.
He found a hole in the "primer bulb" - the rubber thing you pump to prime.
It was allowing the carb to suck enough air that the motor couldn't run.
HTH
Eric


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

man this lawn mower kid is a trip







what next? how much should ppl pay me per hour for cutting their grass?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Here is a good one, seriously:
> 
> Lawnmower help

































Jewelz you are god.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thank you

Yes, yes I am


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

j_burf said:


> I'm sorry, but it has to be done.....


 exactly what i was thinking hahaha :laugh:


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Have you checked the flux capacitor? Make sure it's running at the minimum 1.21 gigawatts if not you may have to use a hermedicly sealed 3/4" socket wrench to adjust it. If that fails just outfit the lawnmower with a big pole and hook which runs directly into the flux-capacitor. At the calculated moment, you start off from down the street driving toward the cable accelerating to 88 miles per hour. According to the flyer, at 10.04pm lightning will strike the clocktower sending the needed 1.21 gigawatts into the flux-capacitor. or you could just buy a new lawnmower wichever is easier for you.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

johndeere said:


> Have you checked the flux capacitor? Make sure it's running at the minimum 1.21 gigawatts if not you may have to use a hermedicly sealed 3/4" socket wrench to adjust it. If that fails just outfit the lawnmower with a big pole and hook which runs directly into the flux-capacitor. At the calculated moment, you start off from down the street driving toward the cable accelerating to 88 miles per hour. According to the flyer, at 10.04pm lightning will strike the clocktower sending the needed 1.21 gigawatts into the flux-capacitor. or you could just buy a new lawnmower wichever is easier for you.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

why ask about your lawnmower on p-fury? Anyway, this thread was pretty funny... shizzolater was tight n1 Jewelz


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Have you checked the flux capacitor? Make sure it's running at the minimum 1.21 gigawatts if not you may have to use a hermedicly sealed 3/4" socket wrench to adjust it. If that fails just outfit the lawnmower with a big pole and hook which runs directly into the flux-capacitor. At the calculated moment, you start off from down the street driving toward the cable accelerating to 88 miles per hour. According to the flyer, at 10.04pm lightning will strike the clocktower sending the needed 1.21 gigawatts into the flux-capacitor. or you could just buy a new lawnmower wichever is easier for you.


 Wow you guys are to much!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Have you checked the flux capacitor? Make sure it's running at the minimum 1.21 gigawatts if not you may have to use a hermedicly sealed 3/4" socket wrench to adjust it. If that fails just outfit the lawnmower with a big pole and hook which runs directly into the flux-capacitor. At the calculated moment, you start off from down the street driving toward the cable accelerating to 88 miles per hour. According to the flyer, at 10.04pm lightning will strike the clocktower sending the needed 1.21 gigawatts into the flux-capacitor. or you could just buy a new lawnmower wichever is easier for you.


 LOLOL









"Back to the Pasture"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

"Signs You've Hired the Wrong Kid to Mow Your Lawn"
As presented on the 06/17/96 broadcast of LATE SHOW with DAVID LETTERMAN
10. He shows up with a pair of manicure scissors and a Ziploc
9. Turns a goat loose and says he'll be back in three weeks
8. His nickname: the Unamower
7. On the side of his mower you notice stenciled silhouettes of 13 cats
6. Stops every 15 minutes to smoke some clippings
5. Using your riding mower, leads L.A.P.D. on a three-hour low-speed chase
4. He's always trying to impress you by stopping the mower blades with his head
3. He somehow manages to mow the hood ornament off your Lexus
2. Every week he tries to match your lawn to Dennis Rodman's hair
1. No toes


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Have you checked the flux capacitor? Make sure it's running at the minimum 1.21 gigawatts if not you may have to use a hermedicly sealed 3/4" socket wrench to adjust it. If that fails just outfit the lawnmower with a big pole and hook which runs directly into the flux-capacitor. At the calculated moment, you start off from down the street driving toward the cable accelerating to 88 miles per hour. According to the flyer, at 10.04pm lightning will strike the clocktower sending the needed 1.21 gigawatts into the flux-capacitor. or you could just buy a new lawnmower wichever is easier for you.


 lol
i think i will just get the carb rebuilt lol
main jets are clogged, not getting fuel


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Death in # said:


> "Signs You've Hired the Wrong Kid to Mow Your Lawn"
> As presented on the 06/17/96 broadcast of LATE SHOW with DAVID LETTERMAN
> 10. He shows up with a pair of manicure scissors and a Ziploc
> 9. Turns a goat loose and says he'll be back in three weeks
> ...


 lol

i show up with a crafstman and or honda mulching/bagging mower, a weedeater, a blower/vac and some weed spray
i do a proffesional job thank you, i have all my toes, and the onlt bag i show up with is the baggers for the mower(s)


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

id find someone you know show you how to rebuild it yourself then youll know for next time a shop is gona charge you 40-60$ to rebuild (1 hr according to briggs labor manual) theyll do it in 10 -15 min but charge a full hour and parts are only 5-6$


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i dont get briggs or tecumseh carbs they are diff. than the hondas i am so used to working on

speaking tecumseh, i had to useone today
i am tempted to put ND-40 oild in it, it used soo much 10w30 and it went from full to empty 1/4 way through the yard
maybe a thicker oil would help that prob
it was an older eager 1 engine, total pita, and it was on a crapsman deck
chad shoulda taken that back to sears and got it replaced every time it broke instead of trying to get it fixed
the belt was broke
so that is his hard to push problem
it used soo much oil, it smoked from around the head everytim i turned it off, and a little when i was running it
it sucked
the carb wasnt a prob actually, the muffler is teeny, it sounds like there is no muffler on it it is loud, oil and fuel consuming


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

man a tecumseh i feel for ya just throw in some hvy weight oil 20-50
itl help slow leek also have you ever tried a product called seafoam
if not get your ass to a local parts store and get some for your gas so you wont need to rebuild anouther carb for a long time(i dont drain tanks or anything in my equipment and after winter everything i have starts on first pull literally but they are in great tune all the time)
briggs carbs are easy tec are total junk


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i cant do briggs carbs delta, too err.. i dont know, the ecumseh was a total pita

i am used to working with hondas
i dont know if they are easier or harder than briggs, but, you know i dont get briggs
the tacumseh started easiy after the filling with oil, before it had no power and took 2 hands to start, it is a peice of junk, it is louder that hell


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hey a lawn mower thread!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm sorry, but arnt you just going to blow it up anyway?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Filo said:


> hey a lawn mower thread!
> [snapback]837189[/snapback]​


and the point of bringing this back is why?


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> I'm sorry, but arnt you just going to blow it up anyway?
> [snapback]837199[/snapback]​


um becuase ots not a honda pos and it just needed a little carb cleaning :rasp: i would never kill a briggs in my life


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

clean and rebuild the carb, the coil is supposed to be a 10thousands clearance, try a dollar bill to set it thats about th right width not a matchbook, make sure if it has a diaphram its relatively a new one, but you didn't put the f*cking hp rating, if its got a float it might be clogged hense rebuild, or the coil might be bad, usually if its going bad it will let the mower run then cut off and not let you start it until it cools enough to start then cut right off again, but might be if its a float carb the thing has a blocked passageway or the screw are not set right, so give a f*cking hp rating next time alright.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

you possibly have the worst luck wiht lawnmowers ever. I had a tecumseh engine on mine. I did oil changes once every two years, and it lasted over 10 years.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yep my murray 8 from 82 runs good, original briggs 8 hp in it


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

its been fixed, since august of last year!!!!! when i posted this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

So umm,,,,
is there a snow blower attachment for this lawn mower?








E


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

ya a gator mulching blade turned upside down and a side discharge attatchment


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Congrats man .. now get cutting ..

why dose it die though?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yeah man congrats!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yeah man congrats!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

y r u ddlb posting?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

accident.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

oh realy?


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

blow the sh*t up


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

blow the sh*t up


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

blow the living f*cking hell outta it


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

make a pipe bomb and some nitro glycerin and blow the m**********r up


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

pour the nitro in the tank and start it then let it blow the f*ck up


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

weeeeeeeeee hooooooooooo big f*cking bang, stand right near it


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

haha don't be a stupid f*ck and stand near it, put it in your dads house then blow it the f*ck up and blow the rest of the sh*t up. cut the gas lines then light a match


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

gotta match well cut your cars gas line and run down the road and light the gas trail its fun do it


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

no don't be a dumn f*ck sit there with nitro glycerin in your hands


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Got enough posts there?


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

damn i'm high, wanna get high hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahhhahhahahaahahahadhafhsghfsghsgu9i-heaf


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

damn wtf. im out for real now...need a lil lovin muahahah


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

wehooooooooooooooo i feel gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i laugh at your pityful attempts to not have an appocolipse or how ever its f*cking spelled, hahahaha 2012 baby and were all fucked


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

burpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea....You killed this thread


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

woooooooooohoooooooooooooo hahahahahahaha


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i know fun ain't it hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

this threads a sucky thread may this be the most suckass thread because its a suckass thread, i may not post again here because it sucks ass


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I dont care, Not my Thread
But then Again, I still wouldnt Care.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

not me either


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

hahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Within 5 MinuteS, Judazzz is going to close this


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

good this thread sucks ass


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

didn't never close the f*cking thread haha


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

this thread sucks ass


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

this thread sucks ass close it


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i hate this thread


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

when ya gonna close it


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i hate this thread


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

are you closing it yet


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i'm happy


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

this thread sucks ass


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

when areya gonna close it


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i hate this thread


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

this thread sucks ass


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

please close this suckass thread


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

are you gonna close it yet


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i like mowers, and hate people who criticize me


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

close this thread


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i hate this thread


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

dizzying ain't it


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

lock this suckass thread


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i hate this thread







lock it


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

aw well i'm bored now, lock this thread its shitty


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> i like mowers, and hate people who criticize me
> [snapback]840398[/snapback]​










Damn hippies
Yea, this thread is WORTHLESS
Someone End it.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i'm not a f*cking hippie. toooooooo much coffee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm quite curious.
I've avoided this thread for a couple days now, but ever since bobme's relentless postwhoring, I popped in.
I'm wondering is this lawnmower a pusher or a rider?

If its a rider, ever consider having a riding lawnmower rally race? Like riding the mower through 3 or 4 yards, leaving a path of freshly cut grass, cutting across driveways and the likes....ever consider doing this?


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

its a 4.0hp i/c engine, its been fixed now, carb rebuild







yes i've considered a race


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> yes i've considered a race
> [snapback]840488[/snapback]​


Already did one with my buddy. Raced up and down the street and through our backyards....I lost because I made too sharp of a turn on a hill and rolled my riding mower....damn Marines!


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

haha me race em too, fun sh*t


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU CHARLES, YOU HAD TO HAVE WAAAY MORE THAN JSUT COFFEE LOL YOUR POSTCOUNT WENT FROM 70 SOMETHIN TO 248 OVERNIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

its called dope lol


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

ya i think thats it

if it was delta, he prefers weed haha


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Charles


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

hey grimreaperman ... whore much?


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

weeeeeed nooooo cofffffeeeeeeeeeee yessssssss, ummmmmmm caffeine pills yes, dope no, mountain dew yes, sugar yes, coffee with ten spoons of instant to a cup x 20 cups yes, wired yes dope no, weed, me no have none


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

(Gordeez)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha funny name


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

stop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i am not kidding CHARLES, mike (xenon) WILL ban you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i'm stopped damn give it up.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> mike (xenon) WILL *ban you*!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]841560[/snapback]​











Like to trade Grimreaperman for Bobme.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

what ip starts with 212 me wondering. oh well lock this thread


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

wow he is still at it?


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

it look like he still at it . lol


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

bug stop it


----------

